# Wonsan 원산, North Korea. Never seen before!



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Wonsan (300,000 population) and the fifth largest city in the country.










































































































































































Universities(in winter)


















Museum









Cinema









Theater









Public beaches









































Farm near the city









Bonus:
Pyongyang 2012









República Popular Democrática de Corea, Corea del Norte, North Korea, 조선 민주주의 인민 공화국,

sources:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernbeisser/sets/72157605835173350/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-pics_info/sets/72157624953128767/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rietje/sets/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice and interesting photos....kay:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

..:bow:..I was suprised to see the night photo with the buildings aglow, and the whole set of pix. Very unexpected........ Thanx for posting:cheers1:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Imagine two Koreas uniting but keeping their own characteristics as it is. Tourism to Korea will boom!!! For traditional and old-world feeling, head to North Korea. For modern and dynamic feeling, head to South Korea:banana::lol::nuts:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice, I like seeing North Korean cities, the country is mysteriously interesting to me.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

brianmoon85 said:


> Imagine two Koreas uniting but keeping their own characteristics as it is. Tourism to Korea will boom!!! For traditional and old-world feeling, head to North Korea. For modern and dynamic feeling, head to South Korea:banana::lol::nuts:


Hopefullly it happens in our lifetimes. I'm pretty young (18) and I'm sure you are so there is a good chance.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Not so bad the skyline


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

brianmoon85 said:


> Imagine two Koreas uniting but keeping their own characteristics as it is. Tourism to Korea will boom!!! For traditional and old-world feeling, head to North Korea. For modern and dynamic feeling, head to South Korea:banana::lol::nuts:


Why not?! :cheers:

NK's unique advantage would probably seen in numerous Soviet-style buildings all over...


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

èđđeůx;93716034 said:


> Very nice, I like seeing North Korean cities, the country is mysteriously interesting to me.


It's a different country to the world. Must be respected even though they have invented many bad things about it.
View this page with many photos if you are interested in country:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Viva-Corea-del-Norte/101495862343

Greetings!


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

So interesting looking North Korea and South Korea cities! All is beautiful and interesting ^^


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

momo45 said:


> So interesting looking North Korea and South Korea cities! All is beautiful and interesting ^^


My only concern for the future is that once NK opens up and series of projects and investments pouring into the country, cities like Wonsan might lose its unique charm... hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos but wrong images posting format. You MUST use "BB" code when posting flickr photos or this thread will be locked! Please read all photos rules stickies for details!


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> great photos but wrong images posting format. You MUST use "BB" code when posting flickr photos or this thread will be locked! Please read all photos rules stickies for details!


Hello, I did not know, sorry. All the photos will upload the next correctly in the next round. I'll post in the end of the message of the first pictures the fountain, Greetings!


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)




----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Can't see anything... hno:


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

everywhere said:


> ^^ Can't see anything... hno:


And now? I see them well :/


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

north korea por Retlaw Snellac, en Flickr


Wonsan North Korea por Ray Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

the people look happy


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

nice to know this city  









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/8192893148/in/photostream


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

Great, though not rich, but the city itself looks clean and neat, unlike most southern asian cities


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice update...


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonsan in 2014

Wonsan Lighthouse Boardwalk by northkoreatravel, on Flickr

Wonsan, DPRK by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Wonsan, DPRK by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Wonsan waterfront from the jetty by multituba, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

North Korea trip from Pyongyang to Mount Kumgang by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr

Wonsan, DPRK by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Wonsan by multituba, on Flickr

Wonsan by multituba, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonsan DPRK by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

wonsan railway station

Wonsan Station by multituba, on Flickr

Wonsan Station by multituba, on Flickr

Wonsan Agriculture University

Wonsan Agriculture University by reubenteo, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Samil Lagoon

Samil Lagoon by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Masikryong

Taehwa Peak at Masikryong by reubenteo, on Flickr

Masik Pass Ski Resort in North Korea by northkoreatravel, on Flickr

Pujon County

In Pujon County by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonsan city

Wonsan City by reubenteo, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Kinderkarten in Wonsan... https://www.facebook.com/TuongViA42...1073741836.100006511539674&type=1&pnref=story


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonsan 2016

DSC12701 by Alexander, on Flickr

DSC12702 by Alexander, on Flickr

DSC12704 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86 (Aug 3, 2009)

DSC12911 by Alexander, on Flickr

DSC12760 by Alexander, on Flickr

DSC12757 by Alexander, on Flickr

DSC12756 by Alexander, on Flickr


----------

